

Ask HN: Learning hacks  - vijayr

If you are learning anything new (not necessarily programming) what hacks/methods would you apply to learn it quickly and efficiently? Any methods, books, websites that you can recommend on this topic?
======
jcr
Cal Newport runs a blog for "Study Hacks"

<http://calnewport.com/blog>

And the following was recently posted to HN

[http://calnewport.com/blog/2011/05/18/anatomy-of-an-a-a-
look...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2011/05/18/anatomy-of-an-a-a-look-inside-
the-process-of-one-of-the-worlds-most-efficient-studiers/)

~~~
Brewer
I love StudyHacks, it's a great site. The same can be said for the article
that you linked to, it was enjoyable to read. I only wish that Cal posted more
often, but I suppose MIT professors have better things to do.

